# Vítáme Vás



## ladybettiga

Found a sign that I bought and all it has on it is Vitame Vas


----------



## winnie

ladybettiga said:
			
		

> Found a sign that I bought and all it has on it is Vitame Vas


 
hi and welcome to WR Forums!

i'm afraid it's not Italian at all!

i googled for it and i found on a *Czech* site it means 'we welcome you'

*JANA337* (she is one Czech member) where are you? may you confirm?


----------



## Whodunit

I found "vitáme vás" means "welcome you". But Jana knows it better.


----------



## Jana337

Hello everyone,

sorry - I have just discovered this thread.
Yes, I can confirm what other members found - Vítáme Vás means (we) welcome you.

Jana


----------



## ytre

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> 
> sorry - I have just discovered this thread.
> Yes, I can confirm what other members found - Vítáme Vás means (we) welcome you.
> 
> Jana



Vítám*e* - ending at -e implies "we". That's almost always. (in case of more then one people welcoming)

In case of single welcoming it may be also something like: "Vítáme Vás (do Našeho království/hradu) ~ "Welcome (to my kingdom/castle)"

Because "-e" here can be a quite rare case of implying "I" as it happens with "mykání" refering to myself in plural - this is told to be favoured by Lords in past and thus it's used mostly in literature/film as fairy tales, historical films.

Mykání at present used by single (tired/busy/annoyed/stone face) person expressess(?) feeling that current proccess/opponent is not worth the time and attention.
Or feeling like higher society class then others and being arrogant enough to tell them this way.
Or to tell guests you are proud of your house in the historical meaning and widely used phrase: my home my castle (nothing negative in this meaning).
Also being said with wide smile it's definitely parody of self to add some fun to rest of sentence or current situation.


----------

